# age differences



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

I got a message from someone on a dating site I go to, he's cute, nice, but he's 35. My question is, why (if there even is a reason) would a 35 year old want to date a 24 year old? Am I just making a big deal out of nothing? Would you date someone 10 years your senior?


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Fireflylight said:


> I got a message from someone on a dating site I go to, he's cute, nice, but he's 35. My question is, why (if there even is a reason) would a 35 year old want to date a 24 year old? Am I just making a big deal out of nothing? Would you date someone 10 years your senior?


Guys, in general, like dating younger women.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ive gone out with two women that were 10 years older than myself. i dont mind that but i wouldnt be looking for a romantic relationship with someone who is older than myself.

and yea, guys want to date women who are younger than them


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I would date someone significantly older than myself (a gap potentially wider than ten years) if we share common interests with one another, he's a decent person, and if he's even remotely attractive.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I would date an older women, although I wouldn't date a younger one (well, not by much!) :lol


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

Absolutely, it's not the age, it's the wavelength. Anyway 10 years is nothing.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I would go as much as ten years younger but anything beyond that is pushing the generation gap.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I'm 23, and I would go as young as 16 years old. A girl that young would obviously have to be exceptionally mature for her age. Then again, when it comes to social maturity, a 16 year-old is probably far more advanced than me.

I find that the younger the girl is, the less I am intimidated.... but I am still intimidated even by a 16 year-old girl I find attractive.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: age differences*



PGVan said:


> I'm 23, and I would go as young as 16 years old. A girl that young would obviously have to be exceptionally mature for her age. Then again, when it comes to social maturity, a 16 year-old is probably far more advanced than me.
> 
> I find that the younger the girl is, the less I am intimidated.... but I am still intimidated even by a 16 year-old girl I find attractive.


Umm.... is that not illegal where you live?


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm 31 and my boyfriend is 50, it's not any kind of issuse for us.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, if BC refers to British Columbia, IIRC the age of consent in Canada (where I'm from) is 14


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

damn - If a 23 year old hit on my seventeen year old sister he would no longer have any teeth.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't mind an age difference... right now I would probably go 24-35 as my age range...


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Fireflylight said:


> I got a message from someone on a dating site I go to, he's cute, nice, but he's 35. My question is, why (if there even is a reason) would a 35 year old want to date a 24 year old? Am I just making a big deal out of nothing? Would you date someone 10 years your senior?


It's highly possible that this guy saw something in your profile that attracted him and it's not about how young or old you are. The question you need to ask yourself is... do you have a problem dating someone older than you?

Personally, age isn't an issue with me. I've dated guys that were either older or younger than me. Age isn't an issue for me.... it's about shared interests, having things in common and having mutual chemistry between us.



libbyberk83 said:


> damn - If a 23 year old hit on my seventeen year old sister he would no longer have any teeth.


Yeah, I'd feel the same way.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: age differences*



libbyberk83 said:


> damn - If a 23 year old hit on my seventeen year old sister he would no longer have any teeth.


agreed. physical violence shouldnt be tolerated


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: age differences*



Gumaro said:


> libbyberk83 said:
> 
> 
> > damn - If a 23 year old hit on my seventeen year old sister he would no longer have any teeth.
> ...


I would appreciate it if you didn't confuse me.


----------



## Loner (Jun 8, 2007)

I think the cut off age would be largely self selecting. It would be far more difficult to find an interesting woman 10 years younger than one my own age, just for "been there done/thought that" reasons. 

Off topic, short of carding them, how would one distinguish between a 17 y.o and a 21 y.o? Visually, I can't tell the difference.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

My husband is 13.5 years older than me. However, when we met I was 32, a divorced single parent, so I had some life experience under my belt already. I think that makes a difference. We married after only six months of dating but I just knew this relationship was right, and that we would be happy together. And six years later, I still feel that way. 

Now I am 38 and my husband is 52. We share common interests (traveling, movies, etc) and share common moral values. There is no issue about age with us. He is the right person for me, and I feel our marriage is a strong successful one. MUCH BETTER than my first marriage, that is for sure!!!!!!!!!

I think the older you get the less age really matters :stu IMHO, of course.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: age differences*



Penny said:


> I think the older you get the less age really matters :stu IMHO, of course.


 :agree When you're younger, age might matter more. At one point in my life, a guy 10 years younger was interested in dating me... I was 31 and he was barely 21 at the time. While he didn't have an issue with this, I did as I didn't want to be seen as a 'cradle robber' and plus, we worked together and I had a strict policy of never dating co workers. Had it been 10 years later, I might have put aside my rule to date him :stu


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: age differences*



libbyberk83 said:


> Umm.... is that not illegal where you live?


Dating isn't illegal anywhere. As for sex (which everybody seems to assume is the reason any guy wants a younger girl), the age of consent in Canada is 14.



libbyberk83 said:


> damn - If a 23 year old hit on my seventeen year old sister he would no longer have any teeth.


Same can be said for me going after a guy close to my age hitting on my 14 year-old sister. That said, there is a difference between "hitting on" and dating.

I never once said I would "hit on" a 16 year-old girl. Please put that assumption to rest.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: age differences*



PGVan said:


> libbyberk83 said:
> 
> 
> > Umm.... is that not illegal where you live?
> ...


I believe the "age of consent" is HIGHER than that here in the States.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I personally think it depends on the age of the younger person in the relationship. If an 18 year old woman is dating a 30 year old dude, that is kinda creepy. 24 and 35 is kinda pushing it, too. If you think about 30 and 40, though, it doesn't seem nearly as weird. This is all personal opinion, of course. I dunno. I just always feel weirded out when I hear about a guy with a much younger girlfriend.

Having said that, I don't think there really should be any limits or restrictions (other than age of consent) on this kind of thing. You can't control who you fall in love with. As long as you don't care what other people think (and you shouldn't) then more power to you.

I'm 22, and I'd probably say that 18-30 is pretty much my range. Not that I don't find older women attractive () but I just feel like there would be way too much of a difference between where people are in life in their 20's compared to their 30's.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

In Europe they tend to be more lenient about the age gap, as far as I can tell.

A 19 year old female friend of mine dated a 43 year old man while living in Spain. Nobody thought there was anything unusual about that, including her parents (who are European) and my mom (also European). _I_, meanwhile, had to pick my jaw up from the floor after hearing this... She's plenty mature and all, but seriously I find that creepy.

My own age rage is about 16-29.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Njodis said:


> I personally think it depends on the age of the younger person in the relationship. If an 18 year old woman is dating a 30 year old dude, that is kinda creepy. 24 and 35 is kinda pushing it, too. If you think about 30 and 40, though, it doesn't seem nearly as weird. This is all personal opinion, of course. I dunno. I just always feel weirded out when I hear about a guy with a much younger girlfriend.


I think age differences matter a lot more in the teens and twenties since people change a huge amount during that age period, whereas there probably isn't that much difference between someone whos 30 and someone whos 40 other than the amount of money and wrinkles they have. I could be wrong, but that's how I see it.

If I ever do start dating anyone then they'll probably have to be younger than me anyway since I don't look my age at all :|


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Well I sorta felt nervous about it, but he hasn't written me back. So I guess I'll never know what would've come of it. Maybe he found someone younger than me who he liked better. :lol


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: re: age differences*



eagleheart said:


> Well, if BC refers to British Columbia, IIRC the age of consent in Canada (where I'm from) is 14


Omg what is WRONG with Canadians!? Okay, don't take that to heart all the Canadians on the board. It's just that, the age of consent is to protect young people who are not in the right mind set to be making sexual decisions based on their lack of grasps on consequences. I just finished reading "The only girl in the car" and she was 15 when she was raped. Yes, raped, she said "ok", but at 15 she didn't know any better. I don't even think at 16 you know enough, so that's shocking that Canada's age of consent is 14.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: age differences*



NightinGale said:


> eagleheart said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if BC refers to British Columbia, IIRC the age of consent in Canada (where I'm from) is 14
> ...


I'm shocked too. I really thought it was 16 here.

Just looked it up. Apparently it is 14. Also just discovered that unmarried individuals younger than 18 cannot legally consent to anal sex. K.....


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

And just to put in my two cents:

I dated someone TWO years older than me and after we broke up I looked around at the crowd he ran with and thought, "I was way out of my league". But, w/e, it's all relative. My parents are twenty years apart and married for 26 years.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

japans age of consent is 13. mexico city is 12! do girls even have a shape at these ages?

i can understand being sexually attracted to a 17 year old. as stated earlier in the thread, 17 does not have a look. you cant just tell how old someone is by looking at them but 12-14 yrs old? i mean they are just hitting puberty


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: age differences*



Penny said:


> PGVan said:
> 
> 
> > the age of consent in Canada is 14.
> ...


yeah, but not by much. The average age of consent in the U.S. is 16 (in about 30 states). The rest are 17/18. And quite a few have "close in age exceptions" that allow someone under the AOC to consent to someone within a reasonable age gap (such as 5 years). Depending on which state you're in, a 20 yr old girl can legally have sex with a 14 yr old boy. It really depends on the circumstances.

Anyway, just observe the "[your age] / 2 + 7" rule, and all will be fine.


----------



## zarathustra55 (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't really have a problem with age gap. The reason age gaps have a negative stigma attached to them is because when a guy is dating a girl that's considerably younger, society automatically assumes that he's just taking advatnage of her. I don't see it that way....it does happen, obviously but not every age gap relationship is like that.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: age differences*



NightinGale said:


> Omg what is WRONG with Canadians!? Okay, don't take that to heart all the Canadians on the board. It's just that, the age of consent is to protect young people who are not in the right mind set to be making sexual decisions based on their lack of grasps on consequences. I just finished reading "The only girl in the car" and she was 15 when she was raped. Yes, raped, she said "ok", but at 15 she didn't know any better. I don't even think at 16 you know enough, so that's shocking that Canada's age of consent is 14.


If she said ok, she was not raped, no matter what any lawbook says. Whether you "know any better" or not does not depend all on your age. Education is a huge part of it. In North America, the sex education in schools is flat-out terrible. All they teach is abstinence and try to scare you with all the disease out there. Fact is that if proper sex education was taught, all that disease wouldn't be so common.

I've been to Holland twice, and although the age of consent there is 16, the law just isn't enforced because the people there are so liberal about the subject. You can find adult magazines next to the childrens books. Why is it so liberal? The kids are educated, not just by schools, but by their parents as well. By the time they reach puberty, they know just as much about sex as their parents do.


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

...


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: re: age differences*



PGVan said:


> If she said ok, she was not raped, no matter what any lawbook says


I understand what you mean, and to me unwanted sex is rape and in her case, it was wrong wrong wrong and the people doing it to her knew it was wrong and in the end it was just wrong. I think if you read the book you'll see that it was rape.

And you're right, if this girl had a better sex-ed class (she went to catholic school) she would have known that it's OK to stick to your guns when your bf asks if three of his friends can have sex with you and that you don't have to do it! The poor girl didn't know, and I think part of that has to do with her age. At fifteen, you just don't know. It's so easy to cave into peer pressure that that's why laws are in place for things like Age of Consent. At seventeen, even with a catholic school education, maybe she would have. (this is a true story btw)


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: age differences*



NightinGale said:


> PGVan said:
> 
> 
> > If she said ok, she was not raped, no matter what any lawbook says
> ...


I completely agree. If a legal adult is seducing a 15 year old, it's wrong - law or no. I still maintain that if anyone over 20 hits on or asks out my little sister, they will no longer have any balls.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: age differences*



NightinGale said:


> I understand what you mean, and to me unwanted sex is rape and in her case, it was wrong wrong wrong and the people doing it to her knew it was wrong and in the end it was just wrong. I think if you read the book you'll see that it was rape.
> 
> And you're right, if this girl had a better sex-ed class (she went to catholic school) she would have known that it's OK to stick to your guns when your bf asks if three of his friends can have sex with you and that you don't have to do it! The poor girl didn't know, and I think part of that has to do with her age. At fifteen, you just don't know. It's so easy to cave into peer pressure that that's why laws are in place for things like Age of Consent. At seventeen, even with a catholic school education, maybe she would have. (this is a true story btw)


I have to disagree on the age. It is all lack of education in this case now that you mention she went to a Catholic school. Those kids are taught they will go to hell if they even think of it.

You can't say, "at fifteen you just don't know". Many kids that age in places where sex is treated realistically (like my example of Holland) do know. In places like North America, where sex is generally seen as taboo, it is very rare where a kid has parents smart enough to teach them properly about sex, and it is because the parents were brought up with the same "do it and die" attitude.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: age differences*



Woody said:


> Inturmal said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, just observe the "[your age] / 2 + 7" rule, and all will be fine.
> ...


You're playing with fire.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: age differences*



libbyberk83 said:


> I completely agree. If a legal adult is seducing a 15 year old, it's wrong - law or no. I still maintain that if anyone over 20 hits on or asks out my little sister, they will no longer have any balls.


In Canada, you're a legal adult at 18. What about that 20th birthday makes it so wrong about dating a 17 year-old?

I have an uncle who married his first wife as soon as she graduated from high school. She was 18, he was 32. They led nothing but a happy life with 3 successful kids until her tragic passing a few years ago.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: age differences*



PGVan said:


> libbyberk83 said:
> 
> 
> > I completely agree. If a legal adult is seducing a 15 year old, it's wrong - law or no. I still maintain that if anyone over 20 hits on or asks out my little sister, they will no longer have any balls.
> ...


It's not the age difference that gets to me. It's the age difference with a young girl. Obviously, we disagree on this. Just stay the hell away from MN.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

It would depend on how I felt about them...I tend to like younger guys/guys my age, but I liked a guy 9 years older than me once and I would have dated him...and I would date another guy that much older if I really liked him.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: age differences*



libbyberk83 said:


> It's not the age difference that gets to me. It's the age difference with a young girl. Obviously, we disagree on this. Just stay the hell away from MN.


Have you ever considered your sister, at 17, to be her own person? Really ..what could you do if your sister decided to date an older guy? The answer is nothing.

Honestly ...There really is not much difference at all between a 20 year-old guy and a 17 year-old guy.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: age differences*



libbyberk83 said:


> NightinGale said:
> 
> 
> > PGVan said:
> ...


its as wrong as triying a 15 year old as an adult for murder. i mean whats up with that? the kid is only 15, how did s/he know that pulling a trigger would kill someone?

its wrong if she did not consent to sex. its ok if she consented to sex


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: age differences*



PGVan said:


> libbyberk83 said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the age difference that gets to me. It's the age difference with a young girl. Obviously, we disagree on this. Just stay the hell away from MN.
> ...


Of course she is. Do you think she wants some pervert drooling over her? Not in the least. As long as I am around, I will make sure that none do.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

When I was 19, I went out with a 17 yr old a couple times. and she told me her parents didn't understand what a 19 yr old guy wanted to do with a 17 yr old girl.. as if I was a child-molester or something. :roll


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: age differences*



Gumaro said:


> its as wrong as triying a 15 year old as an adult for murder. i mean whats up with that? the kid is only 15, how did s/he know that pulling a trigger would kill someone?
> 
> its wrong if she did not consent to sex. its ok if she consented to sex


So, because you feel a 15 year old is capable of making her own decisions, that it's okay for adult men to seduce her and convince her into sexual relations as long as she consents? How can the 15 year old make the proper decision if most adult men have no grasp of right and wrong?

Y'know, I would love to protect all the kids in the world from things like this, but unfortunately I cannot. All I can do is protect my own.

Sex isn't just about disease and pregnancy, just like abortion isn't just about murder. The psychological consequences are numerous, especially for young girls.

Ummm.... I love you all... really.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: re: age differences*



Gumaro said:


> its wrong if she did not consent to sex. its ok if she consented to sex


I read a lot of memoirs and I've read so many stories of young kids being molested and whatnot and never fighting, never saying anything to anyone. In so many cases the predator will ask the child to do something and the child will agree to it. Would you consider that not rape? It sounds so simple-- "no"--but in that situation, being persuaded by someone in authority, feeling vulnerable, can you see why although someone says "ok" it can be rape? We're not talking full grown adults here. We're talking young kids who are naive and vulnerable--and the ppl that KNOW they can take advantage of that.



PGVan said:


> I have to disagree on the age. It is all lack of education in this case now that you mention she went to a Catholic school. Those kids are taught they will go to hell if they even think of it.
> 
> You can't say, "at fifteen you just don't know". Many kids that age in places where sex is treated realistically (like my example of Holland) do know. In places like North America, where sex is generally seen as taboo, it is very rare where a kid has parents smart enough to teach them properly about sex, and it is because the parents were brought up with the same "do it and die" attitude.


This girl doesn't live in Holland--she lives in Connecticut. How would she know if she was never taught that she has the right to say "no", and when she's never been exposed to anything outside her little world? Are you saying that her inability to say "no" wasn't due to age, but due to a lack of sexual education?

I've never been raped (thank god), but the things I've done sexually at 18 I seriously wonder if I would have been able to deal with at 16 and I look at the 14-year-old girls in my neighborhood who think they know it all and wonder if they know half of what they're getting into. Teenagers don't know the full extent of the consequences to their actions.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: re: age differences*



libbyberk83 said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > its as wrong as triying a 15 year old as an adult for murder. i mean whats up with that? the kid is only 15, how did s/he know that pulling a trigger would kill someone?
> ...


Dude....don't try using logic on a protective older sibling it doesn't work!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm 19 and my 22-year-old sister still acts like my bodyguard when it comes to boys. It all just boils down to the oldest just wanting the best for their youngest, it aint nothing personal


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

*Re: re: age differences*



libbyberk83 said:


> Y'know, I would love to protect all the kids in the world from things like this, but unfortunately I cannot. All I can do is protect my own.


Your sister is not "your own". If she rejects older guys on her own will, that's fine. If I was trying to date (again, trying to date, not "hit on") a younger girl, and she felt the same way, no older sister of hers could do a damn thing about it.



NightinGale said:


> This girl doesn't live in Holland--she lives in Connecticut. How would she know if she was never taught that she has the right to say "no", and when she's never been exposed to anything outside her little world? Are you saying that her inability to say "no" wasn't due to age, but due to a lack of sexual education?


Yes. If 15 year-olds in Holland can be educated about their rights and have the confidence to do only what they want to do, why can't a 15 year-old in Connecticut?

Though the guy who seduced her had ill intentions, how can you blame him for the lack of her education? I would be blaming the school and parents, but they will just hide behind their Catholicism, which is an entirely different subject, thus the government becomes responsible for not forcing sexual education without the "do and die" attitude.



NightinGale said:


> Teenagers don't know the full extent of the consequences to their actions.


Again, because they are not educated, either by their schools or parents. The way of America is not the way of the world. Things can change, and this is an issue that needs an attitude change in North America.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

The real problem is American society tries to extend childhood far too long. A lot of teens are more than capable of thinking for themselves and rejecting sexual advances by older adults. and a lot of other teens willing accept those same advances. It just depends on their maturity level. To each their own. Stop babying them already.

If we trust a 15/16 yr old driving a car, then we should also trust them when it comes to their own bodies. I've known girls that lost their virginity at 14 or 15 (to their older boyfriends), and they turned out fine.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

> Your sister is not "your own". If she rejects older guys on her own will, that's fine. If I was trying to date (again, trying to date, not "hit on") a younger girl, and she felt the same way, no older sister of hers could do a damn thing about it.


I'm sorry, but yes, my family is my "own". Have you never heard of "protecting you and yours?" Your sense of family is apparently different than mine. Either way, I'm not refering to being violent without her consent. She is a very morally upright individual and makes good decisions. It's when the unwanted hang around that I'm going to be doing some fairly unorthodox surgical procedures.

But go ahead. Try it. I dare you.

Btw, it's difficult to type with a cat on your lap.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

In before the lock :banana

Regarding the original post: 24 and 35 is not so bad.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

stellar said:


> In before the lock :banana
> 
> Regarding the original post: 24 and 35 is not so bad.


I just went eleven years older. :stu

I used to feel I could only be with dudes in a really narrow age range... I'm thinking now it's more of a gray area, depending on the individuals and on their respective ages (I mean like 13 and 24 is...ugh)... and whether such age differences bother them...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Fireflylight said:


> I got a message from someone on a dating site I go to, he's cute, nice, but he's 35. My question is, why (if there even is a reason) would a 35 year old want to date a 24 year old? Am I just making a big deal out of nothing? Would you date someone 10 years your senior?


Yes I would. I have a thing for older women.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Good point, PGVan, I'll buy that. Actually, I think that's a very good point. More sexual predators prey on the vulnerable, the naive, the eager-to-please, all which mark young teenagers to a certain extent. If better sex and rape prevention education were taught to the younger teens (like, starting at 11), I think that could do alot for young, confused kidds.



Inturmal said:


> The real problem is American society tries to extend childhood far too long. A lot of teens are more than capable of thinking for themselves and rejecting sexual advances by older adults. and a lot of other teens willing accept those same advances. It just depends on their maturity level. To each their own. Stop babying them already.
> 
> If we trust a 15/16 yr old driving a car, then we should also trust them when it comes to their own bodies. I've known girls that lost their virginity at 14 or 15 (to their older boyfriends), and they turned out fine.


Yeah, agreed. I think the law is only in place to protect the kids who get in sexual situations where it's not okay and the aftermath will not be okay, but due to lack of experience/education/assertiveness don't stop it before it starts. Honestly, I remember my world being very different at 16 than 18/19. At 16 I really don't think I would have had it in me to stop someone if he was overly sexually aggressive. I can do it now, and I have, but at 16 I was different--timid, confused, naive.


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

Fireflylight said:


> My question is, why (if there even is a reason) would a 35 year old want to date a 24 year old?


Why would a 24 year old want to date a 35 year old? :stu

According to the RULE you need to be a little more specific about your ages. It comes out to 24.5.


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

Since this thread seems to be going in another direction, I will add my 2 cents. Isn't it morally wrong to take advantage of another person, regardless of their age?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

everyone takes advantage of someone in one form or another


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Apparently the average age in the US for first sexual intercourse is 14.9 :shock 
(I'm too lazy to dig up the study just now...)

While I agree that it's not cool for a twenty-something year old guy to be approaching a 15 year old girl, people here are mostly assuming that he's going to be vigorously persuading (even coercing) her into sex. I don't think you can make the generalization that all guys in such a situation are predators. It could easily be mutual. It could also easily be a situation where a younger girl tries to seduce an older man herself. Not saying that makes it ok, though...

And yeah, our AOC is freakishly low.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

This thread is disturbing. What's wrong with adults having an "I don't date children" rule? Would that be such an extreme act of self-denial? 

As far as the original post, I think the 24 year old has to decide what's right for her. Since she's an adult (tricky concept?) she can and should decide for herself.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd got for a older or younger girl. Not to drastic tho! maybe 5-6 year age difference in either way. If i was a girl i would NEVER date a older guy. Older guys are creepy, i only mean if you are like a 18 year old girl and some guy wants to meet you who is like 40. LOL something is wrong with that picture.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: age differences*



Atticus said:


> This thread is disturbing. What's wrong with adults having an "I don't date children" rule? Would that be such an extreme act of self-denial?


?

isnt the age of consent there to protect a 21 year old from having to go to jail by having sex with a 16 year old? i dont think its there so 30 year olds can go have sex with teenagers


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Guys over 20 trying to seduce 15-17 year old girls? Hah, it's quite the opposite 90% of the time + it's embarrassing 'among the guys' to date an underage girl once you reached 20. And from my experience it were not the outgoing and so called bad guys who were dating such young girls, it were nerds/'good guys' who didn't care to date a kid ...



Fireflylight said:


> Am I just making a big deal out of nothing? Would you date someone 10 years your senior?


As long as a girl is 20+ and around the same place as I am in life, I don't think I would care about her age. But it's very unlikely that she would be (much) older than me cause despite my age I don't feel like a full blown adult at all.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I really have a thing for slightly older girls. 2-7 years, but I think anybody from their 20's to 39 is open game for me. Actually, some 40 year old chicks are hot too, just rare. hmmmm. Some teenagers are well developed though, I have a friend who likes them young, around 16-19 and he has no shame in pointing this out. Just different preferences for different people, although the guys or girls who like kids who haven't reached sexual maturity and aren't developed are a cause for concern. Another rarity is the guy who likes chubby girls, and during my first stint during college (I was about 20) I witnessed the chubby chaser. He wasn't a bad looking guy at all, socially popular, and was known for sleeping with and hitting on fat chicks. He even admitted that is what he was attracted to.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> Another rarity is the guy who likes chubby girls, and during my first stint during college (I was about 20) I witnessed the chubby chaser. He wasn't a bad looking guy at all, socially popular, and was known for sleeping with and hitting on fat chicks. He even admitted that is what he was attracted to.


Alot of guys I've known have seemed to like chubbier/big girls.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Alot of guys I've known have seemed to like chubbier/big girls.


Exactly. Guys are less picky than girls.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

srschirm said:


> Exactly. Guys are less picky than girls.


Uh oh. I predict another battle of the sexes.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Augustinus said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. Guys are less picky than girls.
> ...


Ugh, not this again.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

srschirm said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > Alot of guys I've known have seemed to like chubbier/big girls.
> ...


Oh please...not the guys I am around.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Augustinus said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly. Guys are less picky than girls.
> ...


Let's try and keep the battles out of this thread, please.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Why are you quoting me? I didn't say anything to start a fight.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Augustinus said:


> Why are you quoting me? I didn't say anything to start a fight.


I know you didn't... you quoted you because you stated something about a battle of the sexes and I wanted to emphasize that point, that's all. No harm, no foul :squeeze


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, ok.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I don't think it's a big deal. 35 is very young.


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm 35, and women aged 20 to 50 is fine with me :yes (still no takers :sigh ).


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

srschirm said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > Alot of guys I've known have seemed to like chubbier/big girls.
> ...


No, it's not about being less picky. Some guys have that preference. It's not a case of, "I'll take what I can get", it's more like "I'm attracted to larger women, so I'll go after them."


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Except for my case....


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

age seems like an important factor. from most of my ex-friends they would tell me they rather date a guy older than them. I mean, if a person is younger than you, but is mature, responsable and what not, and suddenly she realizes he is 1-3 years younger then suddenly she'll have a big turn off, and no longer interested. to me thats just plain silly. I remember my brother's girlfriend saying that "even if a guy is a year younger than me, i wouldnt even consider him, even if he is nice and all." at the time she was 19 and my brother 23.

Usually older guys have experienced more "life phases", therefore providing more security and are more knowledgable to fuction well in society, and tend to be more mature and not interested in playing around with relationships. But still, is silly for a girl to have such closeminded perseption when it comes to having a relationship.


----------

